# Got three babies. Soil grow.



## Cali*Style (May 14, 2008)

WEll, I got some seeds from a great friend of mine. He has been breeding for a  while now, and he insisted I try some of his new plants....

I want to do this indoor, but in reality... They will probably end up outside with the rest.

I got 75 percent germ, 3 out of 4 seeds. 2 of them seem short and 1 of them I think will be male. Its almost a full inch taller then the other 2.:holysheep:

Pic 1 is 1 day in soil.

Pic 2 is 9 days in soil.

They are a custom mix, I dont know what to call them. I do know they have some color. My friend has a few ladies indoors and they range in color, from a bright green, to almost a scarlet red. His plants have some of the most intense color I have ever seen.

I will try and keep this updated as aften as possible.

Ask away with any questions you may have.


----------



## kubefuism (May 14, 2008)

Good stuff...I will be checking on this.  Keep up the grow!!


----------



## Cali*Style (May 15, 2008)

A small update and a question.

Babies are looking good. Got the recipe for them as well.

Father was BC Purple x White Widow
Mother was Northern Lights x Custom cross.- Cali Orange Bud x Haze / Red diesle x Skunk 1.

They are showing a lot of purple around the outer leaf edges. :woohoo:

They are starting to glisten all ready...?? That might actually worry me, as they are only 10 days old. One of them is stretched really bad. I am moving my lights right down on top of them tonight, and they will still be enjoying the sunlight all day.

Now, the question.

At what time should trichs start showing? These are fiberouse looking with some crystal like trichs on the tops of the foliage...??

I would take some pics, but my camera wont zoom close enough to see them...

Thanks for any imput.


----------



## 3patas (May 15, 2008)

Cali*Style said:
			
		

> WEll, I got some seeds from a great friend of mine. He has been breeding for a while now, and he insisted I try some of his new plants....
> 
> I want to do this indoor, but in reality... They will probably end up outside with the rest.
> 
> ...


looking good nice start 1st grow?


----------



## Cali*Style (May 15, 2008)

Yeah, first attempt at indoor. Went with soil, because I know what I have works. Might try a hydro system next. The guy I got my seeds from likes his Hydro set up a lot. We will see what kinda ladies I get from these three, maybe a big juicy mama plant for my next grow...??


----------



## 3patas (May 15, 2008)

Cali*Style said:
			
		

> Yeah, first attempt at indoor. Went with soil, because I know what I have works. Might try a hydro system next. The guy I got my seeds from likes his Hydro set up a lot. We will see what kinda ladies I get from these three, maybe a big juicy mama plant for my next grow...??


well my friend so far looking wonderful i been around if you need help just ask here to help and good luck
:hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## smokybear (May 15, 2008)

Looks good so far. Definitely keep us posted on your progress. We will all be watching. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Cali*Style (May 15, 2008)

Some more pics, with names.

All the girls @ ten days.

Pic 2 is Becky.

Pic 3 is Joanna.

Pic 4 is Samantha.

***Edit, thinking about it... The growth rate on these girls, is pretty impressive.


----------



## IllusionalFate (May 15, 2008)

Looking nice so far. What size pot are they in?

You most likely won't see any trichs until they're at least a couple weeks into flower.


----------



## Cali*Style (May 15, 2008)

They are in a half gallon until they get there 4th set. They should have substantial root systems by then, and I will transplant them into 5 gallon buckets.

Agreed on the trichs also... I usually get trichs around my 3rd - 5th week of flower. I thought maybe keeping these indoors might affect that. The little bit of knowledge I have is based on out door plants.
But, these three look a lot different than any plants I have done.  They look like they are sweating in the light. I am not talking about the baby fuzz either... They actually look like they have small beads of sweat on the tops of the leaves.  They are showing color as well. Most of my plants dont show color until they start to show sex....?? These three have very distinct color around the outer leaf edges. I am running them @ 18-6. Tubes at night and sun during the day. I will keep snapping pictures and we will have to see where they go.

I am pretty happy with what they are doing now though.


----------



## Cali*Style (May 17, 2008)

Patience is a virtue I do not posses....  I am finding it hard not to micro tend my girls. Out there looking at them every 20 minutes. Slight rotation here, slight rotation there...

They are plugging right along though, third set is coming through as wee speak.

Well every body, I am off to play with the girls some more.....

Thinking I might transplant them today or tomorrow.... Hmmm


----------



## Cali*Style (May 17, 2008)

Well, I did it. Ran down to the local hydro store and bought a bag of Fox Farms soil. Figured since I have been preaching it up so highly, I may as well use it for my grow. Also bought a small bottle of Humboldt Nutrients "Micro" 
( 5-0-1 ).

Re potted them into individual 1 gallon containers. And I snapped a few more pics.

I will let the suspense build for a while before my next update.


----------



## kubefuism (May 17, 2008)

Great stuff man....  I'm the same way too constently checking, misting every now and then, rotate... That shows you care and it will show in the buds too!! Just watch yourself about how anxious you get...no fertilizer for awhile, no root stimulator, no pinch or topping.  Its tricky, you can smother something to death with love.  Days you just have to live your life and let your plants grow are the best.  Keep going man...I'm just two weeks into my flowering period.  :watchplant:


----------



## Melissa (May 19, 2008)

*cute babies ,,goodluck with the grow :48:*


----------



## Cali*Style (May 19, 2008)

Nothing overly exciting with the babies...  They are just plugging along. 






I think they like there new grow light though.:woohoo:


Sunleaves pioneer 4, 6500k, t5. It was a present from mama yesterday. Hung it up, and lost the cfl's. They just werent cutting it. This thing is heavy though, Talk about light output.  I am stoked on it, because it doesnt get hot at all. If I forget the babies for a few days, I wouldnt worry about them making contact with it. Not that my babies go more than an hour with out supervision.... LOL

I really need to go and check the other girls though.... I have to admit, I never made it out to check on them last week.:hitchair:


----------



## yuconman (May 19, 2008)

good stuff cali style thx for checking my journal and i will definetly keep my eye on yours! you're plants look pretty promising and the T5 flouro's are great. as a matter of fact im getting one too! within about 5 days u should expect the stems of those babies to start hardening already! just make sure there's a little breeze (just a little) on the stems to strenthin it . good luck


----------



## kubefuism (May 19, 2008)

Awesome...Just watch those lights...


----------



## sillysara (May 19, 2008)

wont be long cali it just seems like yesterday i had seedling too now im smokin them lmao..good luck i will be follow'n..


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 19, 2008)

Lookin good :aok:


----------



## Cali*Style (May 20, 2008)

A few more pics.


The last picture, I had to turn the brightness all the way down on the camera. Its so bright that it just blurs the screen.
Its overcast today, so no pics.... But they are coming out for water tomorrow, So I will snap some more pics at that time.

Temp is floating @ 100.1 deg and 53% humidity. I have a small fan to move the air around a bit... Other than that, just letting them do there thing.

***EDIT***
Sun came out after all. brought the babies out to check on them and they were dry 2"s down. Gave them some water. I added a 1/4 strength shot of Humboldt Micro.

Had some ph issues with the old soil, can totally see the difference between the foliage. They are looking happy and healthy right now though.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 20, 2008)

Looking good bro, and the sweat that you see on your leaves is normal. Dose it look like glitter kinda? Also what nutrients do you plan on using? Also your going to fry your plants if you don't lower your temps.. You want to be around 75... Maybe set up a couple fans..


----------



## Cali*Style (May 20, 2008)

I will add another fan, but I dont want my temps below 80deg. To much humidity here, I am floating at 53% and I am worried about mold and mildew. Especially when I start flowering. Maybe another fan and a dehumidifier...??

The guy I got my seeds from, is running a full HPS/MH lighting set up on 25 plants. He keeps his temps right at 100 deg, and 43% humidity...?? :confused2:
His setup is much more elaborate than mine, but he has awesome plants regardless.

Any feedback is welcome. This is my first indoor grow after all.


----------



## Cali*Style (May 20, 2008)

Here is some more data I found in a national grow mag. It confirms what I thought about to low of a temp on young plants.

Also high humidity...??


I am kinda hoping one of the gurus, will chime in sometime soon.

I guess I would like to know what is optimal temp and humidity for an indoor grow.

The ave. on my outdoor girls is 96deg. direct sun, and around 38% humidity.


----------



## downtown (May 20, 2008)

Looks Good


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 20, 2008)

Well 100 deg is a huge no no, unless you have a co2 injection... 75deg is the best temp you can keep your plants at. And 52% humidity is fine... If you want to lower your humidity try only watering when your lights first come on.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 20, 2008)

And you don't need to worry about high humidity while vegging... You have no bud to rot. Are you going to flower with a HPS?


----------



## snuggles (May 20, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> And you don't need to worry about high humidity while vegging... You have no bud to rot. Are you going to flower with a HPS?


 
But certain molds and mildew like humidity. 100 is a bit high IMO but I had days like that in the summer, I would try and get it down a bit. They look good, all the new growth is green. I learned outdoors too and let me tell you indoors is where you learn LOL. You'll be a pro in no time and like I said you will learn so much more indoors IMO.


----------



## Cali*Style (May 21, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> And you don't need to worry about high humidity while vegging... You have no bud to rot. Are you going to flower with a HPS?



I understand about the bud rot, I was worried about the mildew. I got the temp down to 82deg and 49% humidity. I added another 14" fan( on low ), and some more venting. Its been steady since 5:47pm my time. 3 hours now.  Yes, flowering under 600w HPS.



			
				snuggles said:
			
		

> But certain molds and mildew like humidity. 100 is a bit high IMO but I had days like that in the summer, I would try and get it down a bit. They look good, all the new growth is green. I learned outdoors too and let me tell you indoors is where you learn LOL. You'll be a pro in no time and like I said you will learn so much more indoors IMO.



Yeah, tell me about it.... This whole indoor scene is throwing me for a 
loop.  I have a good amount of plants outdoors, for the third year in a row and the temps are really high there. During summer, the av. temp is 96deg, and 38% humidity. They are in direct sunlight all day long too.

It seems like everything is different indoors though.:confused2:  I am just going to keep reading, Thankfully theres a lot to learn here.


----------



## tcbud (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for looking in on my grow.  i start indoors and then go out, this is my second grow.  Making mistakes and learning is more like it, for me.  i found the floresent lights kept the plants short and lots of nodes when i kept the light about two inches from my plants.  tho that means lots of adjusting the lights as they grow.  And i had that same kind of "sweat" on my plants, touched it and is smelled just like the plants.  Also i put a big fan on low about three/four feet from the plants so the leaves just flutter, makes the stems nice and sturdy.  Also, there is some info that says you can get more females by keeping the temps around 74-75, with seedlings and young plants.  i tried to keep mine down there but the temps under the light were usually around 78.  i got fifty percent females about. i enjoyed your journal, i will enjoy watching them grow, great that you named them.  Oh, also, spider mites like humidity too.


----------



## Cali*Style (May 21, 2008)

:hairpull::hairpull:  Well, I think I am losing one of the babies...

Looking them over right now, and the taller one of the three is starting to show. No way it could be flowering already. Unless I overstressed it. The lowriders dont even show this quick.....:confused2: It started life 18/6, and has since been moved up to 24's light. 

I will keep and eye on it and get pics as soon as the camera will pick them up. Totally crappy news though. :cry:

Anyway, I will be looking for hairs and praying, but I think its gonna be a boy. The other two are fine and right on track.

I am picking up some clones(sour diesel) from a friend. I will start a separate journal for them.


----------



## IllusionalFate (May 21, 2008)

You started the light cycle at 18/6 then switched to 24/0? It's best to just pick one and stick with it for the entire vegetative state, switching it could definitely stress your plants.


----------



## Cali*Style (May 22, 2008)

Yeah, thats what I am thinking.  Hopefully I only loose the one plant.
I am going 12/12 on it tomorrow, hopefully its a girl.  It is way to small to really do anything with. Even if it has a growth spurt during flower, It wont be over 15"s tall....
The other two look like normal, or at least like each other. I will leave them in veg and watch. I got my ph back down where it should be, and I started them on the Humboldt Nutes/ Micro at 1/4 strength.

The new growth looks really deep green and healthy. The one thats starting to show sex looks the healthiest. But, its almost a full inch taller and another 1/2 inch wider. Typical male traits.:doh:

Anyway... Another update in a day or two.

Thanks for all the feedback, Growing indoors isnt what I thought it would be. The information and advice from all of you, is very much appreciated.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 22, 2008)

Typical mail traits, yea. From my past experience, the plants that grow fastest and tallest has been males, and the ones that grow slower and are generally smaller seem to be females for me. It's weird...

Your plants will love the nutes. When you say growing indoors isn't what you thought it would be... do you mean it's not as fun or something as you thought it might be? Or are you presented with things you never thought would occur? 

Any new pics of the girls?


----------



## Cali*Style (May 22, 2008)

I mean, there is a lot more that goes into it. I have been growing big,  for three years outdoors. Its fairly simple.

I have a 100 square foot plot right now.

I mix my soil over the winter months, get my seeds ready and plant in march.

Check on them occasionally and make sure they have water.

I start looking for males around the 9th-11th weeks. Its all fairly easy.

This indoor thing has me in a constant fuss. Check ph, Check temp, check light, make sure the fans cool....  There is a much greater learning curve growing indoors. My soil doesnt work indoors, the ph spikes... Theres just a lot more to know. Maybe the water is to blame. 6.7 off the tap...:confused2:

I guess I thought it would be similar to outdoor.


Its fun though, and they are three seconds from my computer if I want to go say hello.

I have my babies to play with and picking up some clones fri. 

So, this is just the begining.


----------



## sillysara (May 22, 2008)

have  u got a outdoor journal cali? yep its a big learing curve indoors iv been at it  2 yrs and still learnin..tryn outdoors this year for the first time..gl on everything


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear but iv never seen such a young plant show sex in veg expec. a boy pre flower.. Do you have pics..?


----------



## Cali*Style (May 22, 2008)

Sara, no out door journal this grow... They are almost 3 1/2 feet tall, and my grow area is fairly recognizable to any one who might be local to me. I have had plants stolen in the past.

I am changing some stuff up next year though, So I will document everything.


Timmy, Me either man..... :confused2: I dont even think the lowryders show this soon.

But I can see them. 

My cell phone wont zoom close enough, but the camera is charging. Pics soon.


----------



## Cali*Style (May 22, 2008)

Never mind on the delusional ranting. Its not showing yet...  Just branching out.

Anyways, picked up some clones last night. Boy do they ever STINK... 

My whole house smells like pot.

Dont have enough room where they currently are, so grow tent is coming.

Also, another sunleaves pioneer 4 and a sunleaves pioneer 8.

Waiting on the hps until I flower them.

Going to try and let my indica plants catch up to my new sativas.

Then flower all at once...??

The sativas have been in veg since they were planted.

2 sour diesels and 2 skunks..... :woohoo:

Pic1 is my girl... Becky.

Pic 2 is Lola.

Pic 3 is Stinky D

Pics 4/5 are my new skunk plants.


----------



## tcbud (May 23, 2008)

Amazing to show sex so early.  i am sure you know what you are seeing.  was thinking of you as i watched the news last night.  hope you are not in the way of that blaze down there.
be safe...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 23, 2008)

I don't see the other pic...


----------



## Cali*Style (May 23, 2008)

Sorry..... I was stoned and paranoid. I ran in there first thing this morning and looked. No pistils no balls... Just some new leaves trying to open up.


Thinking I am going to go hide under a rock.  Maybe it not such a good thing for me to so close to my plants.

I added some pics to the post though. Hope you like them.


----------



## Cali*Style (May 27, 2008)

OK, first off. Sorry about the stoned panic and mass confusion I set fourth...

Got an update for anyone still watching...lol

Lost three plants total. Not sure what exactly happened, I think I didnt mix a batch of nutes right and it killed them...?? Anyways, they passed on.

I have 4 happy and healthy little plants left though.

Took a bunch of pics today, but cant get them off the camera.

So, a verbal update til the wife gets home to help me with the camera.

My two little plants are exploding with new growth. Proude papa I am. They are gorgeous little boogers too. Pics soon.

My big sour diesel clone is all tied up now. I think shes a kinky one too, she is loving it. Pics soon.

My larger skunk clone is doing fine. Lots of new growth and looks to be happy.

They are under 24/7 light right now, gonna keep vegging for a while still.

Temp is floating at 80 deg/ 48% humidity. Ph is good and they are now taking full doses of nutes. I am adding h2o2 every 2nd watering.

They seem to be doing good.

Pics soon.


----------



## smokybear (May 27, 2008)

We can't wait to see. Definitely keep us posted. Sounds like they are doing great. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 27, 2008)

where's those pics you promised???

I'm waiting anxiously!


----------



## Cali*Style (May 28, 2008)

Pics are working thanks to the Wife.
I am feeling a little slow right now.:hitchair:

Pic 1 Is the ladies sitting in the light.

Pic 2 is "Stinky D" in bondage... She is a wild girl.

Pic 3 is my nameless skunk plant.

Pics 4,5 & 6 are more pics of "Stinky D". She STINKS... Hence the name. lol

Pic 7 is my skunk plant.

Pic 8 is Joanna. She is my little trooper.

Pic 9 is Becky. She is a rad little plant. Hopefully, "She" is a she...

Hope you all enjoy them.


----------



## kubefuism (May 28, 2008)

Good Stuff...I wouldn't worry about the temps. and Rh.  They should work out to your benifeit. Flowering is when to really watch.  But in the mean time, if heat does become a little uncontrollable and high, you may want to supplement with CO2.  That will fix that problem, but discontinue co2 in flowering.  Time is still the greatest factor yet to be overcome with MJ.  :watchplant: MOJO


----------



## Cali*Style (May 28, 2008)

Thanks

I have been reading on co2... Dont think I am quite ready to go there.
Might give it a shot on the next grow. We will see.

Next grow will be bigger, and more planned out. More lights, better grow area,  More fans and venting... Possibally co2.

Thanks for looking everyone.


----------



## kubefuism (May 28, 2008)

I plan on giving my grow space a good kick in the @$$ before the next grow as well....


----------



## Cali*Style (May 29, 2008)

Anyone have any input on my LST...???  I have been reading, but I am not positive. I am guessing, that I am trying to get multiple colas out of this...??

I am trying to train her around the container. Once I have this, she is going to flower. This plant has a lot of bud sites, Hopefully tha helps me...??

Any input is welcome.


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 3, 2008)

Updates and pics tomorrow. Got some progress too.:hubba:


----------



## kubefuism (Jun 7, 2008)

Personally, with LST...I felt it would be too much for what I want to do.  I went with supercropping to aid in height problems, and I was very pleased with the results. My stems and stalks were very skinny even with a fan in the room. Lets see those pics man...


----------



## liermam (Jun 7, 2008)

kubefuism said:
			
		

> Personally, with LST...I felt it would be too much for what I want to do.  I went with supercropping to aid in height problems, and I was very pleased with the results. My stems and stalks were very skinny even with a fan in the room. Lets see those pics man...



Yea, LST isn't always something to be considered with such a short veg time. It often takes a while for the plant to develop and grow budsites through the LST, so short veg times are hard to work with.


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 10, 2008)

Pics tomorrow. If I can make the camera work again....

I have one of my seedlings left. No signs of sex yet. Had one show male, he is dead now.

Clones are doing really well.


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 10, 2008)

cant wait to see a up date keep the pics coming


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 10, 2008)

Here they are.... Finally got this all worked out.

Hope you all enjoy them and I am open to and comments or questions.

ADVICE is still always welcome.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 10, 2008)

way cool...i really like the LST thing you got going there...


----------



## kubefuism (Jun 13, 2008)

NICE!! In the close-up pics, I think I see ladys...*knock on wood*  The color and bushyness really comes out with your lst.  About four more weeks till you start to worry when to chop.  Personally I don't like to pull the triger, I have my gf do the deed, then I'll clean up.


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 13, 2008)

Early to worry about sex yet... Long way to go mate, keep an eye on the nitrogens and the lights, insects and water... Better give them names when you harvest 
Good luck!
Oh I just saw some newer pics... Nice stuff! Enjoy


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 13, 2008)

AWESOME JOB. Say hi to Pic 2 is Becky.

Pic 3 is Joanna.

Pic 4 is Samantha.

lol


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 15, 2008)

Updates....  Freakin Awesome. :lama: :banana:

Just finished weak 2 of flower. I have lots a tops and bud sites EVERYWHERE.

Changed nutes down to a 1/3 dose of Humboldt Micro, and I am up to 1/2 dose of canna 13/14. Still getting 2 tbsp raw sugar per gallon of water every other watering. Buds are developing very well, and I must say they are going to be heavy. Foliage is frosting very nicely as well.

Pics tomorrow morning.

I have been camping since Fri., so this is a great surprise to come home to. They are growing well and very pretty ladies.


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 15, 2008)

Just plain white sugar?


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 15, 2008)

Nope, Its "raw cane sugar"...  Unprocessed.  Its a twist on molasses.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 16, 2008)

How are your plants?


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 16, 2008)

Heres those pics. 

Hope you enjoy them. These are all second week of flower. The little indica plant is still full veg. 

Advice welcome, compliments appreciated.


----------



## DomsChron (Jun 16, 2008)

Cali*Style said:
			
		

> Heres those pics.
> 
> Hope you enjoy them. These are all second week of flower. The little indica plant is still full veg.
> 
> Advice welcome, compliments appreciated.



Wow!!! Looking BEAUUUTIFUL! That Indica plant will be beast after you throw it into flower, since it's already so large. The other plants are looking so great too. Amazing to see these results from T5's, I didn't think their light penetration could make such a bushy plant like tat little indica girl.

Good luck and keep it safe bro.


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words...  Safe, For sure. You all and the wife are the only ones, who know.:ignore:

Thats t-5's ((Sunleaves Pioneer 4, 2 grow bulbs and 2 bloom bulbs... All are HO.)) and sun light. Lights about 2" above the plants.

 The indi plant has been toped at the 5th set. She is the only one I have left out of three. I am playing with her, She will veg for a while loooonger. I want her to go big. She was from seed and is special. 

The Sativas are clones.

I think its there diet.??

They seem happy.


----------



## DomsChron (Jun 16, 2008)

When you topped did you one, top once or more and two, did you see the leaves you cut off when you topped? And if so, did you end up cutting of 2 young fan leaves or 4 because those are 2 diffrent types of topping. I think you chopped 4 because of the massive bushiness. haaha


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 16, 2008)

Beautiful plants man. Nice and green and healthy. They look so cool in those pots.


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 16, 2008)

Only took 2 from the leader, at the 5th set of leaves. She had some huge sun leaves. Biggest 2 were almost 7" on a 9" plant. She was ALMOST 2 x's as wide as she was tall... I cut them all off, promoted some side branching, and hopefully will have a beastly little lady. As of now, I have 10 tops. Once she gets bigger, I will lst her and see what happens. She is a long way from flower. 

She is more like a science project of sorts. How much knock out, stony bud can I get from one seedling.


Thank you for reading my journal.


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 16, 2008)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Beautiful plants man. Nice and green and healthy. They look so cool in those pots.




Many THANKS.


----------



## DomsChron (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey cali, you should check out my thread, I need some advisory as to when to top my plants. Ill take more pics now for some guidance. Wait like 5 min and you will see my new pics. Any help will be MUCH appreciated.


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 16, 2008)

For sure.  I do things my own way though...  I read a lot. I take all this info and brake it down into what I need. I try a little of this, and a little of that. This is my first INDOOR grow. I am playing with it.

So far, I am really happy with my results.

As for topping and lst. I have done a few with varying results. I know how I like to tie them, and when / where.

Anyways, I will give it a look.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 16, 2008)

very nice first indoor C.S. , those last pics are sweet. Green Mojo Bro...


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank you. I am pretty pleased with them as well. They are off topic, Being I started this journal with my seedlings.  The clones are fun though. My indica is my pride right now though. I am not going to keep her so short. I hope she is a she...  Either way though, I really like this strain. I am using this one as a learning experience. Once I finsih this plant, I will drop the rest of my seeds and go big with another indoor grow. It will be set up much better than this one was.:woohoo:


Thanks to everyone for looking.


----------



## sillysara (Jun 16, 2008)

Cali*Style said:
			
		

> Thank you. I am pretty pleased with them as well. They are off topic, Being I started this journal with my seedlings. The clones are fun though. My indica is my pride right now though. I am not going to keep her so short. I hope she is a she... Either way though, I really like this strain. I am using this one as a learning experience. Once I finsih this plant, I will drop the rest of my seeds and go big with another indoor grow. It will be set up much better than this one was.:woohoo:
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone for looking.


great looking plants cali love the LST..NICE BUDDING SITES  good job dwag,,


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 16, 2008)

Looking like a pro bro. Have good one o k


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 17, 2008)

I will be a master of the Marijuana Bonsai...  Short, fat plants... Trained to perfection.


I am stoned... Sorry.


----------



## kubefuism (Jun 17, 2008)

Great looking stuff.  I like what I'm seeing...


----------



## lyfr (Jun 17, 2008)

sup cali,  somebody has been doin their homework...you must have a bushmaster for a mentor!


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 17, 2008)

Well.......   I shot myself in the butt last night. My little indi girl got her first 12/12.  I went to pull them for the sun and noticed something strange.  She is an adult now, No longer my little girl...

Good news though, she is very much a lady.:shocked:


So she is going into flower with the other two. I am going to start 8 more seeds tomorrow.  I am off to the hydro store for timers and some other odds and ends.

New journal and new seedlings coming soon.

I will finish this one as well. My indica is one day into flower, my clones are 16 days into flower.

Thanks for looking, More pics coming soon.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 17, 2008)

Congratulations on the indica being a lady!  She is gonna be even more awesome than she is now and she is way awsome now!


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks tc. I was going to wait a while to flower her...  Guess it wasnt meant to be this time.

I am curious what kind of stretch she will get, from her new lighting schedule...?? She is right at 1' tall and about 14"s wide.  Should be interesting.

Your ladies are looking good as well.


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 18, 2008)

Had a chitty day, but it ended on a better note.

Took some more pics of the ladies.


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 18, 2008)

More pics...


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 26, 2008)

Buds are doing well.

Little indica is looking freaking awesome. She has all these pretty little buds on her now.

Clones are getting really thick and super sticky buds on them. Cannot touch them anymore. Just turns into a sticky mess.

Starting to rethink the accuracy of what strain this is...?? Doesnt follow anything at all, with what I have read about white widow...

They have been in flower for 27 days now and they are starting to look ripe. Took a couple testers a few days ago and boy oh boy.  They are super " HEADY "...  And they are stoney for being so immature.
Not ready just yet though. I am pulling them off nutes Sun. Then they will go with just water for three weeks.  I am trying to get a little more Body High out of them.

So thats where I am at.

Pics in the next day or two.


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm agreeing. Flower them for a little longer if its a heady high. water for 3 weeks would be perfect, maybe wait untill it starts feedin on itself and your buds might change color .

This is such a cool grow to watch its so close to my current grow that I am getting super excited. Mine look close to the same size now, and I still need time for veg so I am hoping mine will get around the same size as yours at its period in flowering.

Edit: Just posted a new pic in my thread man. Tell me our strains don't look SO similar. LOL.


----------



## someguy (Jul 3, 2008)

lookin good man


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey man why not swing us a few updates? I'm sure after about 1 month these things have gotten your mouth watering huh?


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 23, 2008)

Looking good!!


----------

